# dust collection ducting size and materials



## studdog (Nov 30, 2012)

I plan to buy a Penn State 2 hp or 2.5 hp cyclone dust collector. i need to know what size ducting I need to make a 40' run across my shop. Also i been told that rigid metal ducting is the best choice. I have run across a very cheap source of slip together 6" sewer piping. it uses rubber o-rings so it should be air tight, will this work.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

I think the typical rule of thumb is to attempt to match your main line to the size of the inlet on your DC. I have the 2hp HF DC, with the WYE splitter off the inlet its 5" so thats what i run.


----------



## JCthatsme (Dec 20, 2012)

I bought a portable dust extractor from www.sitevac.co.uk, it works great for using in conjunction with power tools


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

You didn't say what spec that pipe was, but if it's smooth wall it will work fine. My system is an Oneida SDG, and it has a 7" inlet. Oneida recommended (and I followed their suggestion) that the first several feet (6', in my case) be 7" diameter. The purpose of this has to do with getting the air flow right as it enters the cyclone body. Then I can (and did) reduce down to 6" for the main run. Mine only spans 32', but the extra 8' shouldn't be a problem for you. For the record, the 7" run I have is metal, then once it reduces to 6", it's all PVC (technically ASTM D2729), that's just the jargon for S&D/ thinwall/soil pipe. Call it what you will. The problem with PVC is the limited sizing. It's pretty much either 4" or 6" or 8". Metal gives you a much wider range. The real cost of the system will likely be in the fitting, so price the plastic fittings out before you you commit. To further the airflow, in stead of sharp 90's, I used 2-45's with a short length of straight pipe in between. I've run 6" to all tools but one, and keep the flex as short as possible. You can make the dusting too large, the air velocity needs to be fast enough to keep the chips/dust suspended or you'll have clogs. HTH, and good luck with the system.


----------

